

More About My Project: The Windows Explorer of the Web - iseff
http://blog.openomy.com/2008/09/windows-explorer-of-web.html

======
bigthboy
Interesting concept... and valid points given as to why... but how is another
question.

------
unalone
It's an interesting idea, but... people are too entrenched to move.

------
mtw
would you provide a way to process|program|re-use the "files"?

(i guess my question is, since you are doing a file explorer, can users run
scripts on the "files" ?)

------
callmeed
You lost me at "Windows Explorer"

------
toxik
Ubiquity?

